# Carbon Express Maxima Red?



## Radcheck86 (Sep 19, 2012)

They do look pretty slick


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Would like to see specs as well


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Call CX, talked to them yesterday about their Piledrive Pass thru arrow. They told me they are releasing most arrows mid Feb.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

250's: 8.11 gpi/.295 dia
350's: 9.07 gpi/.300 dia

-Compatible weight of Maxima Hunter
-Matched by weight and spine .0025 maximum straight tolerence, +/- 1.0 gpi
-NEW Launchpad Precision nocks are standard
-Pre-Fletched w/ Blazer Vanes
-Standard equip w/ bull dog collar


----------



## sgaalswyk (Oct 3, 2009)

lkmn said:


> 250's: 8.11 gpi/.295 dia
> 350's: 9.07 gpi/.300 dia
> 
> -Compatible weight of Maxima Hunter
> ...


No 450's?


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

sgaalswyk said:


> No 450's?


Not according to the 2013 book I have. According to the chart 350's are good @ 29" up to 92#'s


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

What is their spine rating ?


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

250 spine is .417
350 spine is .342


----------



## sgaalswyk (Oct 3, 2009)

lkmn said:


> Not according to the 2013 book I have. According to the chart 350's are good @ 29" up to 92#'s


Wow, if that holds true in real life, that is a wide range of tolerance.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

sgaalswyk said:


> Wow, if that holds true in real life, that is a wide range of tolerance.


"The Maxima Red manages Dynamic Spine so well it only takes two spine sizes to cover 40 - 92 lb bows" - wording straight from catalog


----------



## sgaalswyk (Oct 3, 2009)

lkmn said:


> "The Maxima Red manages Dynamic Spine so well it only takes two spine sizes to cover 40 - 92 lb bows" - wording straight from catalog


Yeah I had heard rumor they had this in the works. Be interesting to see how it works.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

lkmn said:


> "The Maxima Red manages Dynamic Spine so well it only takes two spine sizes to cover 40 - 92 lb bows" - wording straight from catalog


I wouldn't hold my breath on that. I'm sure I will try them out and find out.


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

I am thinking these things will be easier to find after running through a deer. I think I will buy some just based on looks! LOL


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> Yeah they look badazz ^^^^^^. Curious how ridiculously expensive they are going to be and dammit fedex home delivery guy get here with my friking hunter already!


I think in one of the videos I watched someone posted on youtube that they will be $84 for a HALF dozen. 

So definitely not priced with most arrows, but with other "higher end" arrows like the Easton ACC Pro Hunter.


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> Not too ridiculous.......delivery guy must have heard me. Just after I typed that he brought my new to me 2012 elite hunter...yay!


Nice!!! Have fun with it. I just shipped my 2013 Hunter out today, I already miss it!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

They look great but I can see that color flaking/smearing in short order considering how far it extends down the shaft. The arrows will still shoot fine but that pretty appearance won't last.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

They do look bad a**


----------



## MIKEDRURY (Nov 25, 2012)

Here are the specs on the Maxima Reds 



Matched Set: All Maxima® RED™ 6- and 12- pack sets are sorted and matched by weight and spine for best-in-class consistency. Spine selection sorting tolerance is +/- 0.0025". Weight sorting tolerance is +/- 1.0 grains.
Real Straightness: Every Maxima® RED™ arrow is laser checked for straightness to a remarkable 1/10,000 of an inch. Maxima® RED™ straightness of +/-0.0025" is a maximum measurement, not an average.
LAUNCHPAD™ Precision Nock: Standard on all Maxima® RED™ arrows and shafts to deliver a controlled arrow release, better shaft alignment and more consistent accuracy shot after shot.
Best Timing Arrow Ever: The Maxima® RED™ manages dynamic spine so well it only takes two spine sizes to cover 40-92 lbs. bows.


----------



## sgaalswyk (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone have the specs on the Piledriver passthroughs?


----------



## ArcherTCB (Nov 26, 2012)

Almost definitely going to try the Reds. Look sharp and sound like a pretty solid design. :thumbup:


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

I just might pick up a dozen after released in February 2013. 

Sound interesting since this *may* eliminate the need to find that perfectly spined arrow like in the past.


----------



## tyler0522 (Jan 21, 2013)

Found Them For Sale On Boneheadbowhunting.com http://www.boneheadbowhunting.com/c...d-350-arrows-wblazer-vanes-12-dz-p-10466.html


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking for first hand reviews once they start shipping...very interested.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Those would look great on my new Black DNA! I've been using Maxima Hunter's and Blue Streak Selects for years so I might just have to get a dozen to try out! The 250's might just be perfect with my DNA at 60#.


----------



## naturemade (Oct 1, 2009)

X2.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Can't wait for the reports on these to start getting posted!


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Chuck N (Dec 24, 2009)

Anybody shoot these yet?


----------



## kevro7 (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm still waiting to hear about these as well. Haven't seen anyone even selling them yet.


----------



## OhioDeer5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Should be shipping at the beginning of the month 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Lot of stores shipping the new CE Maxima Red's this past week.

Looking forward to seeing first hand reviews...

Ebay has a bunch of retailers pushing them for pretty fair prices (148 TYD for a dozen 350 shafts).


----------



## OhioDeer5 (Mar 11, 2012)

My shop just got them in. Don't have the money at the moment to pick any up 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tyler0522 (Jan 21, 2013)

I should have my Dz. in a few days, Have them crested and fletched by this weekend!


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

i picked up Aerovane III vanes for my new Maxima Reds. 

I'll likely fletch em up in a week or two.

They should look and perform wonderfully!


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

They haven't yet shown up on OT2 yet. I just did an update and they still aren't showing up in Carbon Expresses lineup. I'll check a little later in April.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Norris Merchandise in Shelby NC has them, they do look darn sweet!


----------



## Chuck N (Dec 24, 2009)

Just ordered a dozen. These things look sweet.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

My shop got 250's in, no 350's yet tho, i plan to try them out.


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

Be interesting to see if there claims about using the 350's up to 92 pounds are true or if its just more BS like the dual spine weight forward claims.


----------



## brohymn2 (Apr 12, 2010)

crazy4bucks said:


> Be interesting to see if there claims about using the 350's up to 92 pounds are true or if its just more BS like the dual spine weight forward claims.


also interested in this


----------



## OhioDeer5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Just picked up some. Haven't been able to shoot them though 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeeDubya (May 21, 2011)

been a while. Any update on how they shoot?


----------



## klundin2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

These arrrows shoot fine, except that I trashed one the second time shooting. I'm not sure what happened but I was about to shoot an arrow and I noticed that the third section of arrow was shattered. Unfortunately, I don't know what happened...I didn't hear any arrows slapping together and all I did was shoot it into a Reinhart 18:1 target. Needless to say, I'm concerned about this arrows durability.


----------



## poacherhater (Mar 17, 2012)

Cant wait to try these. Tightest specs.and tolerance on the market.


----------



## poacherhater (Mar 17, 2012)

I do wish they offered more color choices or factory dips.


----------



## hunting417 (Nov 13, 2010)

i shoot a 2012 elite pulse, 30 in draw 500 s carbon express red maximas fly like lightening and group unbeliveable @40 yds stong and , i had just bought a dozen easton light speeds 400s believe it or not the shoot exactly the same . easton, 7.4 gr psi hard choice , maxximas are stronger, bought them for hunting, perfect with broadheads . good luck


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just be sure to use the adjusted weight chart when deciding between the 250s or 350s.


----------



## cjv (Jan 12, 2005)

klundin2000 said:


> These arrrows shoot fine, except that I trashed one the second time shooting. I'm not sure what happened but I was about to shoot an arrow and I noticed that the third section of arrow was shattered. Unfortunately, I don't know what happened...I didn't hear any arrows slapping together and all I did was shoot it into a Reinhart 18:1 target. Needless to say, I'm concerned about this arrows durability.


do you have a pic of this? i have never seen a wrapped shaft "shatter" especially a cx arrow with the buff tuff on it


----------



## Coonhuntercraig (Sep 29, 2012)

I love mine $98 1/2 dozen worth every penny


----------



## Dogmann (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm new to all this spine talk and archery. 

I'm
Shooting a PSE Omen pro. 
28.5 DL
40-50lb bow. 


Which Red should I get??


----------



## Trapper70 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can these be refletched? I want to change the veins once mine wear out.


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Trapper70 said:


> Can these be refletched? I want to change the veins once mine wear out.


Of course, why would you think otherwise? Not being confrontational, just curious


----------



## Trapper70 (Aug 11, 2013)

Guy at the archery shop said that they won't stick. I figured he didn't know what he was talking about or was just trying to push more product idk. Needless to say I won't be going back there.


----------



## brae (Aug 9, 2013)

Man nice arrows I have always like the maxima line


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Trapper70 said:


> Guy at the archery shop said that they won't stick. I figured he didn't know what he was talking about or was just trying to push more product idk. Needless to say I won't be going back there.


If he told you that you had to buy new arrows because you can re fletch the ones you have then yes, he is a liar and a dishonest businessman. Find a new place for sure that deserves your business


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

some one posted here on AT that he was shooting a short arrow and the silver band was rubbing off when shot into the targets.the picture he posted they looked pretty ugly.i still want to try some of them though. saw some of them at the range yesterday and they really look good.


----------



## Trapper70 (Aug 11, 2013)

thare1774 said:


> If he told you that you had to buy new arrows because you can re fletch the ones you have then yes, he is a liar and a dishonest businessman. Find a new place for sure that deserves your business


Yes, he was very biased and pushed his other products. He didn't even carry CE. Put seemed to downgrade them. I was just there to get them cut and left. 

Thanks tho. I figured you would be able to, I don't understand why you couldn't if they could in the first place.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Trapper70 said:


> Yes, he was very biased and pushed his other products. He didn't even carry CE. Put seemed to downgrade them. I was just there to get them cut and left.
> 
> Thanks tho. I figured you would be able to, I don't understand why you couldn't if they could in the first place.


You would be surprised how many shop owners get an attitude when a buyer dose not give them total loyalty. I got so sick of it here that I drove to Lancaster Archery Supply 45 min away to avoid the 3 shop owners in my old club. One of them told me I cost them a sale when I gave a teen my old 2018's and a release I had not touched in 5 years. It did not take long for me to get my own press, saw and fletching jigs. 
Right now I am stuck between the Maxima red, Fat Boy and 2512 X7. Might try 1/2 doz. reds to see if I like them first.


----------

